# Star - 9 months old



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

OMG - she's all grown up 
Stunning as ever 
Great photo's she looks like a lively girl, full of energy and fun :thumbup:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Blimmy shes getting a right coat on her now isnt she  She is gorgeous!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, she's grown!... Lovely full coat for her age!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

What a cutie.. she has human eyes..


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Fleur said:


> OMG - she's all grown up
> Stunning as ever
> Great photo's she looks like a lively girl, full of energy and fun :thumbup:


Thanks, she is a really lively girl!



Devil-Dogz said:


> Blimmy shes getting a right coat on her now isnt she  She is gorgeous!


Thank you, she got a really big coat.



Tanya1989 said:


> Wow, she's grown!... Lovely full coat for her age!


Thank you.



momentofmadness said:


> What a cutie.. she has human eyes..


Thanks, it might be because her eyes are green.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes gorgeous!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my, I love that very sweet and smooth face with little eyes!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous as always :thumbup:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> shes gorgeous!





xpalaboyx said:


> Oh my, I love that very sweet and smooth face with little eyes!





new westie owner said:


> Gorgeous as always :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub:


Thank you.


----------

